# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Giá vé tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long khuyến mại 2012

## sunshinehalong

*Ch**ương trình giảm 10% giá vé tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long*

Chương trình khuyến mại hấp dẫn nhân dip Hè 2012 khi đến thăm Vịnh Hạ Long

Công ty Cổ phần phát triển Ánh Dương Hạ Long xin gửi thông báo tới tất cả Quý Công ty,Quý khách hàng chương trình khuyến mại lớn nhất và duy nhất chỉ có ở Sunshinehalong.

**Từ 25/6/2012 đến 25/7/ 2012* Công ty cổ phần phát triển Ánh Dương Hạ Long giảm 10% giá vé tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long tuyến 1 và tuyến 2 cho đơn vị khách hàng có từ 30 khách trở lên đi tàu  thăm Vịnh Hạ Long của Công ty có đặt ăn trên tàu với mức ăn thấp nhất 100.000 đ/suất.*

Liên hệ với chúng tôi để biết thêm chi tiết ( Giá thuê tàu trong file đính
kèm - Giá không cố định cho ngày thứ 7, chủ nhật và các ngày Lễ tết)

*Công ty cổ phần phát triển Ánh Dương Hạ Long*

*Tel: 033 625 2109*

*Fax: 033 351 1485*
*Email: booking@sunshinehalong.com*

*Ms Ngoc/Sales/ 0946 255 816*
*Ms Phuong/Sales/ 0982 611 335*

----------

